

The Last Ride of Cowboy Bob - Jun8
http://www.texasmonthly.com/content/last-ride-cowboy-bob

======
bediger4000
Notorious Denver playhouse Buntport Theatre wrote and produced a play, "Peggy
Jo and the Desolate Nothing"
([http://www.buntport.com/reviews/peggyjo.htm](http://www.buntport.com/reviews/peggyjo.htm))
based on this article. Buntport's production was last summer.

